# peacock spider!



## Tindalos (Nov 24, 2009)

The Peacock spider or Gliding spider (Maratus volans) is a species of jumping spider. The red, blue and black colored males have flap-like extensions of the abdomen with white hairs that can be folded down. They are used for display during mating: the male raises his abdomen, then expands and raises the flaps so that the abdomen forms a white-fringed, circular field of color. The species, and indeed the whole genus Maratus have been compared to peacocks in this respect. The third pair of legs is also raised for display, showing a brush of black hairs and white tips. While approaching the female, the male will then vibrate raised legs and tail, and dance from side to side.

<links to pictures only:>
http://www.lazypalace.com/img/bizarre-and-odd/peacock-spider/peacock-spider01.jpg
http://www.lazypalace.com/img/bizarre-and-odd/peacock-spider/peacock-spider02.jpg
http://www.lazypalace.com/img/bizarre-and-odd/peacock-spider/peacock-spider03.jpg
http://www.lazypalace.com/img/bizarre-and-odd/peacock-spider/peacock-spider04.jpg


----------



## Abby (Nov 24, 2009)

wow! it's so tiny and pretty


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*How cute is THAT! *


----------



## keithb (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow!  I want one


----------



## Sterlingspider (Nov 24, 2009)

BUH!

I'd never seen the scale pic before, just the closeups. What a ridiculous cutie!


----------



## Xian (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a beautiful spider!!

This should be posted in the 'True spiders and other Arachnids' .


----------



## TheTyro (Nov 25, 2009)

Terribly cute! I am always amazed at the pure diversity of spiders, they are so beautiful. Reminds me of the bird of paradise display.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 25, 2009)

That's a pretty dang beautiful spider. That site has some nasty, invasive malware though...


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw this on Ugly Overload. Why it was there I will never know... :?


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 25, 2009)

Where is its abdomen?  Behind the peacock tail thing? From the picture it looks like it is just a face with feathers.  Still freaking sweet.


----------



## Cigarman (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~ednieuw/australian/salticidae/Peacock_spider_Maratus_volans.htm

found some more revealing images here. Neat spider.


----------



## Fyreflye (Nov 26, 2009)

I think the female is attractive as well, but the colors on the male are WOW!


----------



## Avicularia Man (Dec 26, 2009)

It sure would be nice to have a breeding pair of those.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 27, 2009)

Avicularia Man said:


> It sure would be nice to have a breeding pair of those.



 I wouldn't want to feed the babies. I thought zebra babies were hard enough. LOL!


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a video:

[YOUTUBE]9GgAbyYDFeg[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toast4nat (Apr 15, 2011)

That is just incredible, it's something you'd commonly see birds doing not spiders! And those things are just so cute, they have human-like expressions!


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the video, Joe. Man, they should just say adios to Shorty and his pitbulls and put more videos like these on Animal Planet.


----------



## Sidi (Apr 16, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Where is its abdomen?  Behind the peacock tail thing? From the picture it looks like it is just a face with feathers.  Still freaking sweet.


It looks like it held up vertical with the feathers?


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 17, 2011)

That's pretty cool.
Thanks for the video Joe.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 17, 2011)

My friend Tony sent it to me, suggested I share it here.  Thank him instead. 

Yeah, the abdomen is being lifted vertically and the flaps on the sides are extended.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Apr 17, 2011)

The males wave their freak flag...to announce to potential females they're in the mood!


----------

